# California



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Thought I would let you know what I read this morning: you can no longer homeschool in CA unless you have teachers certification for the grade level. The article can be found on www.worldnetdaily.com.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I am sickened by this attitude. Parents are losing the right to parent their own children, and if it is allowed to continue, things will NOT turn out well.

Time for a power shuffle :grump:


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

go to hslda to sign a petition against this and to help promote parents' rights


----------

